

Gamechanging Natural Gas Tech Gets Green Light - lliiffee
http://www.forbes.com/sites/williampentland/2012/09/08/gamechanging-natural-gas-tech-gets-green-light/

======
lliiffee
If you are worried about climate change, it seems like our problem in the
future might not be running out of fossil fuels-- it will be having entirely
too much, making renewables very expensive in comparison.

